# Anyone applying for NFTS Editing/Directing 2022? Can you apply for more than one major/program?



## Zyuyin (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi everyone! I'm preparing my application for NFTS Editing right now, just want to talk to people who have applied before about the application process!

It would be wonderful if any of you are willing to share a bit of your experience!!! And I'm also wondering if anyone has tried applying to more than one program at the same time? How did it go?

Have a good one!!


----------



## silviacuozzo (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey! not gonna be of any use but I've applied to the course of Screenwriting few weeks ago. Still on the selection panel but hopefully it'll go well. Any screenwriting applicants?


----------



## Rhe (Aug 5, 2021)

Zyuyin said:


> Hi everyone! I'm preparing my application for NFTS Editing right now, just want to talk to people who have applied before about the application process!
> 
> It would be wonderful if any of you are willing to share a bit of your experience!!! And I'm also wondering if anyone has tried applying to more than one program at the same time? How did it go?
> 
> Have a good one!!


Hello yuyin, how's your application going? I am also plan for NFTS Cinematography... Anyway are you Chinese?(your name sound like it)


----------



## Zyuyin (Aug 7, 2021)

Rhe said:


> Hello yuyin, how's your application going? I am also plan for NFTS Cinematography... Anyway are you Chinese?(your name sound like it)


Hello! The application process was pretty intense for editing especially during the one-week workshop. I don't know much about cinematography tho..


----------



## ThorCaes (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm also very curious about the application process for the MA Cinematography. I will finish a shortfall as part of my application within 2 weeks and then apply myself for the 2023 course as well.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2022)

ThorCaes said:


> I'm also very curious about the application process for the MA Cinematography. I will finish a shortfall as part of my application within 2 weeks and then apply myself for the 2023 course as well.


We recently interviewed NFTS admissions actually and our article should be out sometime in February.


----------



## Justin Jacob (May 16, 2022)

Zyuyin said:


> Hello! The application process was pretty intense for editing especially during the one-week workshop. I don't know much about cinematography tho..


What happens during the one-week workshop. Do they give tasks?


----------



## Chris W (May 16, 2022)

Justin Jacob said:


> What happens during the one-week workshop. Do they give tasks?


I believe so yes. See our interview with NFTS admissions:














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------

